# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  نصب و راه اندازی پایتون

## Aryan.Software

با سلام خدمت اساتید تالار پایتون

راستش میخواستم یکم در مورد این زبون برنامه نویسی برام توضیح بدید چون هیچ اطلاعی ازش ندارم . فقط در موردش شنیدم و این که خیلی ازش تعریف میکنن. میخواستم بدونم چجوری باید شروع کنم. چه IDE داره و با چی کامپایل میشه و اینکه ایا برای سایتم که رو سرور لینوکسه میتونم ازش استفاده کنم؟ مثلا WAMP یا همچین چیزی نیاز داره؟

همونطور که گفتم هیچ اطلاعی از این زبون ندارم پس اگه سوالام باعث خندتون شده ببخشید (:

ممنون اگه جواب بدید

----------


## مهرداد سیف زاده

پایتون یه زبان اسکریپتی هست مثل php و perl ولی با قابلیت های بالا
پایتون هم رو میشه هم تحت وب کار کرد برای این کار فریم ورک های قوی مثل django وجود داره
پایتون رو میشه برنامه های تحت دستکتاپ نوشت که حتی برای محیط ui ابزارهای قوی مثل wxpython داره
در کل شاید از متخصصین پایتون بپرسی پایتون چیه بهت میگن اوج لذت برنامه نویسی هست. به شخصه تا بحال هر پروژه ای رو با پایتون استارت زدم هیچ کجا دستم بسته نبوده و برای هر مساله راه حل های زیادی رو پیش روم داشت.

در مورد ide همراه خودش یک ide نصب میکنه ولی من از pycharm نسخه free استفاده میکنم و دوستانم هم از sublimetext استفاده میکنن
برای شروع یادگیری هم جزو پاگ تهران تهران tehpug.ir و برای دوستان جدید یه پکیج ۵۰گیگی از فیلم آماد کردیم که میتونید بیاد تهران ازم بگیرید و یا  عید فطر دارم میام گیلان میتونید بیام ازم بگیرید


برای شروع یادگیری نگاهی به لینک زیر بندازید
http://blog.efazati.org/post/how-learn-python

----------

